
Scale by the Bay 2018: Martin Odersky: New Functional Constructs in Scala 3 - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P06YHc8faw&feature=youtu.be
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/a5lki3/scale_by_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/a5lki3/scale_by_the_bay_2018_martin_odersky_opening/)

